# Expanding Foam



## Truffs1178 (Dec 3, 2013)

Can you guys link me some black, animal safe expanding foam for a terrarium background, thanks.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Soudal Expanding Foam 1K - I use the one that has the straw included.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Dec 3, 2013)

It's champagne in colour unfortunately. I'd prefer it to be black but if no-one else can suggest one I'll use it so thanks.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Truffs1178 said:


> It's champagne in colour unfortunately. I'd prefer it to be black but if no-one else can suggest one I'll use it so thanks.


You'll have to seal it anyway - cover it with black aquarium silicone once cured and it will be black...


----------



## Truffs1178 (Dec 3, 2013)

I was more concerned for the outside of the tank. Yellow through the glass will look quite ugly I think.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Truffs1178 said:


> I was more concerned for the outside of the tank. Yellow through the glass will look quite ugly I think.


You can paint the outside of the glass to cover it - like people do with aquariums or use that window tint stuff you get for cars.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Sticky back plastic for the outside. Loads of different colours.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Use black silicone then the foam has something to grip to


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Never really had any problems with the foam sticking to the glass. The odd bit at the bottoms may lift but not really a problems just put silicone under it and weight it down.


----------

